# Tìm nơi dạy trẻ mầm non chất lượng cao



## Xuanhong05 (28/3/19)

Mình bỏ công sức đi vòng vòng tìm hiểu về các trường mầm non dạy trẻ chất lượng cao nhưng chả tìm được cả nhà ạ. Thế nên mình với vào forum và cầu cứu sự giúp đỡ của cả nhà đây huhu. Giúp mình tìm chỗ dạy trẻ mầm non chất lượng cao với ạ?


----------



## kimtrang67 (28/3/19)

Con mình học tại Pandakids tính đến nay cũng được gần 1 năm rồi nè bạn, mình thấy khá hài lòng vì sự phát triển của còn vượt ngoài sức mong đợi của mình. Con mình được học nhiều điều mới lạ tại Pandakids cũng như được rèn luyện nhiều kỹ năng sống, khả năng tư duy sáng tạo và các đức tính tốt khác. Mình thấy chất lượng dạy trẻ tại Pandakids rất cao nhé.


----------

